

Hackers and Hustlers - marcanthonyrosa
http://learntoduck.com/micah/hackers-hustlers/

======
devs1010
what is with constantly taking terms, such as 'hacker' and trying to assign
some sort of narrow, self-serving definition of them to the word. So if a
hacker is someone who 'is only "ok" at coding' but they are critical for
developing direction for the business is this implying that someone who is
very good with the technical aspect is not able to do this? This kind of
nonsense is what people who don't necessarily have a full interest in the
technical side of things write to pat themselves on the back and keep their
own morale high.

